# Best way to grow algae



## CrayfishAssociation (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello folks.

Thought I would throw up something a little to the norm here to see what you guys think would be the best method for actually encouraging the growth of algae in ponds.

Any suggestion appreciated no matter how much you think algae "icky" lol


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

This is a new one, haha.

High light, high bio load, heavy feeding to generate NH4 (ammonia) and other nutrients, lots of organic nutrients and low plant mass.

I wouldn't think that this is going to be too hard


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Full sunlight, few if any plants, add a cupful of ammonia. Stir gently and allow to bloom!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

And don't forget to inoculate a starting sample of the desired algae species. Moreover there may be a burst in the snail population which may selectively destroy the species you want. And when the population of snails increases, this attracts some birds which in turn may easily contaminate the pond.


----------



## CrayfishAssociation (Jun 10, 2006)

Two particular species I am very interested in is Chlorella and less so (for its beta-carotene value) Dunaliella salina Teodoresco.

I was thinking along the lines of a aquatic animal safe method, like adding a mix of Superphosphate and Calcium nitrate. What I am having trouble with is calculating the correct mix of "fertilizer" to volume of water.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Try this ratio:

Three handfulls of ammonium nitrate
One handfull of potassium phosphate

Honestly, it won't matter. In full sunlight, this will produce some sort of nasty soup, guaranteed.


----------



## CrayfishAssociation (Jun 10, 2006)

Wouldnt Ammonium Nitrate give me a nasty dose of fee ammonia?

And do I also need some amount of potasium?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Many algae are signaled to start blooming by a brief spike in ammonia, probably from evolving to recognize early Spring(?) So a spike in ammonia should cause an algae bloom. Murphy's Law dictates that it wont be the species of algae you want, but it will certainly be algae. A few plants in the pond will very quickly clear the ammonia, but the algae will still be off and running.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

hoppycalif said:


> Murphy's Law dictates that it wont be the species of algae you want, but it will certainly be algae.


 That was really good Hoppy.


----------



## CrayfishAssociation (Jun 10, 2006)

Hoppy, there should be no issue with nutrients and some ammonia as these ponds are 20mx50m holding a stocking density of 600kg of crayfish. It is this stock that makes me not too keen on spiking the ammonia. I have read that Calcium Nitrate is a little better as the calcium part will help with the buffering capacity and also helps increase the bottom dissolved oxygen levels, which is always a good thing.

Ok so back to the 3 and 1 handfulls. What volume of water is this based on? Or does it not really matter.

My appologies for the questions. We do have a method, rudamentry at best and I am not sure it is the best way to go about it. The reason I think it is not the best is because it promotes any algae to grow and requires constant management or the pond "crashes" during the colder months far too many times.

I was thinking perhaps using a culture of the species we want and just adding a bottle of that on the initial fill of the pond (they get drained for trapping every harvest) and then feed it from there.

Just cant seem to find a clear answer on the right mix of what to provide the right environment for the particular species...


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

What exactly is your goal here?

I'm beginning to think that you're trying to grow algae for a reason. If you're after a particular type, as food for other critters, then that's different.

If what you want is an big impressive algae bloom, just for the fun of it, then any old excess of NO3, PO4, lots of sun and water should do the trick. If you're trying to manipulate a specific environment, for a specific purpose, then your question is far to vague.


----------



## CrayfishAssociation (Jun 10, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> What exactly is your goal here?
> 
> I'm beginning to think that you're trying to grow algae for a reason. If you're after a particular type, as food for other critters, then that's different.
> 
> If what you want is an big impressive algae bloom, just for the fun of it, then any old excess of NO3, PO4, lots of sun and water should do the trick. If you're trying to manipulate a specific environment, for a specific purpose, then your question is far to vague.


Absolutely we are growing it for a purpose and that is as a supliment diet for the crayfish.

How would I make my question more specific or what more information do you require to help work this out?


----------

